# Jon Shafer Need to talk to you.



## Agamemnon (Jun 21, 2002)

I need to talk to you whats the best way I can contact you regarding 2003 sales.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Agamemnon said:


> *I need to talk to you whats the best way I can contact you regarding 2003 sales. *


Try me on the telephone tomorrow a.m. - [email protected](800)676-1595.

I'm workin' all weekend...


----------



## Agamemnon (Jun 21, 2002)

Ok then I'll give you a call tomorrow. One more question when do you guys open? Is it alright if I call you around say 10-11?


----------

